# A friday night story to share



## guzzo (Mar 4, 2011)

A while back I was a bit angry at the world and wanted some space…..so ….I decided to do what any bloke in that spot would do and go fishing by himself at night in a remote NT billabong. Well anyway I started out at mid-day and by about 8 at night I had not done too well with only a couple of undersized Barra. At about 10pm I could hear some “boofing” (the sound Barra make when eating something on the surface) so I put on a popper. I cast it out under some pandanas and began to bloop it back to the boat when all of a sudden smash….it was grabbed. At first I thought I had a good barra but a shine of the torch revealed it was a croc. I eventually got it to the boat and was in a bit of a spot. I was using braided line and knew if I did not free this fella and he got away all tangled up he would die. I only saw its snout and as it was wrapped up in the leader line I decided to flip it in the boat to untie it in the torch light………but it was a bit bigger than it first looked. And worse still when it was inside the boat it amazingly got completely free and was very angry at me. I was backed up against the motor facing a fair sized mouth full of teeth but with the help of my esky ,an oar and the anchor rope I managed to apprehend it. The funny thing was that once I had hold of its mouth it let out a growl and then went all floppy. I was able to set up my camera on self-timer to get this pic before letting it go free, just thought I would share this story on a boring old Friday night..View attachment 189100


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 4, 2011)

What did you give it to drink ...LOL


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow thats a great story, what an experience!!


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 4, 2011)

cool!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 4, 2011)

You should get angry more often!


----------



## Specks (Mar 4, 2011)

Bloody oath well done


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 4, 2011)

Top night mate, lucky you had a camera coz you know no one would beleive you otherwise. Nice work.


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 4, 2011)

Saltie or Freshie?
Looks like a Freshie, but I'm not an expert.


----------



## guzzo (Mar 4, 2011)

At one stage I was sitting on the outboard.....it was a bit scary as I knew there were much bigger ones in the water so I had no choice but to recapture my boat.



Plimpy said:


> Saltie or Freshie?
> Looks like a Freshie, but I'm not an expert.


 
Young Salty Plimpy


----------



## mattmc (Mar 4, 2011)

noone would mess with you if they saw that pic. i think that would officially make the greatest display pic of all time.


----------



## guzzo (Mar 5, 2011)

mattmc said:


> noone would mess with you if they saw that pic. i think that would officially make the greatest display pic of all time.



haha thanks.....It is amazing what you can do when running on pure fear


----------



## AshMan (Mar 5, 2011)

wow...i watched forest gump and now im here...i should really take up fishing on a friday night


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 5, 2011)

awesome job mate, i love salty crocs, i dont have any but the day i felt one was the day, they are soooo cool. Awesome


----------



## guzzo (Mar 5, 2011)

AshMan said:


> wow...i watched forest gump and now im here...i should really take up fishing on a friday night


 
Go for it man!!!!! I have been a bit quiet for the last two years while my son was a baby.......in fact my boat has only served as a rain guage........... but now he is almost 3 all systems go.....because when you are old and on your death bed i am sure no one will wish they had worked more.....i am going to live life and share adventures with my boy!!!!


----------



## thals (Mar 5, 2011)

That is awesome, kudos on taking pics too! lol


----------



## guzzo (Mar 5, 2011)

thals said:


> That is awesome, kudos on taking pics too! lol


 
Honestly it just went all limp.....i actually felt a bit bad for it. the hook never stuck in though it just got tangled in the line when it did it's roll thing. made a cool growl noise too.


----------



## thals (Mar 5, 2011)

I love that noise! My partner recently had a saltie and freshy so lotsa growls going on, frightened my poor pit bull lol


----------



## guzzo (Mar 5, 2011)

thals said:


> I love that noise! My partner recently had a saltie and freshy so lotsa growls going on, frightened my poor pit bull lol


 
I had a red nosed pit bull......lovely thing too.....I just love crocs.....got some great pics of big ones


----------



## thals (Mar 5, 2011)

Same  best dogs out! Glad to hear you had an alright night at least mate, least something was biting  Would love to see pics of the huge salties when you're upto it, my faves!


----------



## guzzo (Mar 5, 2011)

thals said:


> Same  best dogs out! Glad to hear you had an alright night at least mate, least something was biting  Would love to see pics of the huge salties when you're upto it, my faves!



Here ya go ThalsView attachment 189104
View attachment 189105
View attachment 189106
View attachment 189107
View attachment 189108
View attachment 189109


----------



## Smithers (Mar 6, 2011)

How kool is that capture,....bit more adrenalin than friday night footy  Those crocks in the last set of pics look massive,...I'd be scared of them trying to tip the boat.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 6, 2011)

What an experience. So do you think that in the future you will lift them into your boat or do you think one was enough. Man those ones on the bank are imtimadating you'd want a big boat lol


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 6, 2011)

good catch on a popper...lol..


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome story Guzz! They always turn out to be a little bit bigger than what you first thought!


----------



## saratoga (Mar 6, 2011)

Great story! ...look like Corroboree crocs?


----------



## gata1 (Mar 6, 2011)

thats pretty cool nice work.
Btw are they calcuttta reels on the rods in the backround?


----------



## guzzo (Mar 6, 2011)

cracksinthepitch said:


> What an experience. So do you think that in the future you will lift them into your boat or do you think one was enough. Man those ones on the bank are imtimadating you'd want a big boat lol




I will try my hardest not to do it again haha



gata1 said:


> thats pretty cool nice work.
> Btw are they calcuttta reels on the rods in the backround?


 

Yes Calcutta 200 te fav reel



saratoga said:


> Great story! ...look like Corroboree crocs?



Some corrob, some hardies and some kakadu



waruikazi said:


> Awesome story Guzz! They always turn out to be a little bit bigger than what you first thought!



Your up to you neck in em at the moment haha



AM Pythons said:


> good catch on a popper...lol..




If your up this way I'll take you fishing


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 7, 2011)

Great story and pics Guzzo. We try and get out to Corroboree a few times of year
on the houseboats, awesome weekends.
Haven't tackled a croc yet tho, kinda more into looking than feeling : )


----------



## thals (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, those salties are huge! Thanks for sharing your pics mate, I never tire of seeing these guys


----------

